# iPad - iPhoto : comment supprimer une photo modifié ?



## deco75 (9 Mars 2012)

Hello tous le monde,

j'ai une question qui peut sembler un peu bête mais j'ai téléchargé hier soir iPhoto qui est vraiment excellent.
Pour faire un petit test, j'ai pris une photo avec l'appareil photo de l'iPad 2.
J'ai fait quelques modifications pour tester.
Puis j'ai voulu supprimer mon jeu de test. 
Donc d'après ce que j'ai lu dans la doc dans l'appli, il suffit de supprimer la photo dans l'application Photos pour la supprimer dans iPhoto.
Ca a fonctionné, seulement il me reste encore la version "modifier" avec un album spécialement crée "Modified Photos" ou quelque chose comme ça.
Comment faire pour supprimer cette album et la photo modifié ?

Je ne vais quand même pas supprimer l'application pour la réinstaller ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2012)

Peut être une réponse sur cet article entièrement dédié à iphoto pour l'iOS.
http://www.igen.fr/test/logiciels/test-d-iphoto-pour-ios-81892


----------



## RaëL (27 Mars 2012)

L'album "Modifiées" ne disparaitra jamais. En revanche, tu peux supprimer les photos qu'il contient en faisant "Modifier" en haut à droite puis en appuyant sur la croix rouge en bas à droite.


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2012)

Depuis le 09/03 il semble qu'il se soit débrouillé ou résigné mais en catimini !


----------

